# Intel Atom cpu vs Celeron cpu?



## DMGrier

I'm getting this mini 9 and I have never heard of the Atom cpu, I had a celeron cpu with the same GHz and I was wondering how does the Atom technology compare to the old celeron technology? Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

They're simply small, not very powerful netbook processors. They're meant to run very cool and at a good enough speed for what netbooks are normally use for [web surfing, document creation, etc.)


----------



## Intel_man

IMO, I think the Atom's are going to be faster. They DO have HT technology in them and the cache of a P4 CPU.


----------



## gamerman4

Depends on the Atom, they have very little L2 cache (about 512K i think). Some are dual core which would help, since celerons are the wimpy cousins to Pentiums (basically Pentium with less cache) I would assume an Atom would perform in roughly the same performance range.
Found this after doing a little searching




looks like the celeron M is a bit faster. Now I'm not sure what celeron you are thinking of (which could potentially be slower) but it looks like the Atom is a great contender and is definitely the best in terms of power savings.


----------



## DMGrier

The one I'm talking about is the celeron M, It's in my old Dell Inspiron B130. It's almost three years old. I'm curious though, does the age affect the cpu performace?


----------



## Mitch?

the Atom's aren't designed for speed so much as size and TDP. they'll be in teh smaller (7") notebooks because of their low heat signature and size. they perform like they should, using like 5w of power. they won't play games well, but will play dvds, and will struggle with some stuff. you have to tailor your software to make sure it'll take use of hyperthreading (assuming your model will have it, HT increases cpu power up 37% or so.)

The celeron (assuming it's the C2D variant with frequency and cache deficits) is the faster choice, rarely losing in benchmarks (<1/10) to the Atom, but also uses more power, and if you want a small notebook, i'd go Atom, if you don't want a 7" notebook, go celeron (or celeron m, pentium 4, c2d, c2q, w/e).

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-Atom-Efficient,1981.html


----------



## DMGrier

Well I'm getting a net book but I was just wondering if I would see a difference between my new netbook against my old laptop. My old laptop had a celeron M 1.5 GHz, but I think my netbook does have 2 GB of memory where as my old laptop has 512 MB. I'm excited to find out.


----------

